# M&M's skin sister



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello there,

I haven't been on here for a long time but I thought since last time I was here, I announced that I was pregnant, I wanted to pop in and introduce to you my first skin baby. Hope all has been well in Spoiled Maltese community.

http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/S...B-482E-A8C2-3D1298FD691C_zpsjhbw2lsr.jpg.html


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!! She's sooo lovely!! What's her name?


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

[na=Furbabies mom;3975297]Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!! She's sooo lovely!! What's her name?[/QUOTE]

Hi Debbie! Thanks! Her name is Kelsie. How are things here in spoiledmaltese community? Looks like lots of new members since I was active here.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Such a lovely girl Congrats I'm happy for you.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Finn said:


> Such a lovely girl Congrats I'm happy for you.


Thank you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! She is amazing! So precious! Congratulations!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! So very happy for you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Kelsie is a little doll! :wub: So adorable!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What good news! Thank you for sharing your adorable baby girl. You must be on:cloud9:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulations to you, your precious little girl is beautiful,:wub: enjoy every moment they grow so fast.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending you all of my very Best Wishes on the arrival of Baby Kelsie. Love the name and hope you find the time to come back again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a precious little chunk of humanity! She is definitely a girly-girl. You have obviously been busy. Welcome back to SM. How are the pups? Do they like her?


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Thank you.


Welcome


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

sherry said:


> OMG! She is amazing! So precious! Congratulations!


Thank you Sherry. I am amazed every time I look at her sweet little face. :wub::wub::wub:



maggieh said:


> Congratulations! So very happy for you!


Thanks Maggieh!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Congratulations! Kelsie is a little doll! :wub: So adorable!:wub:


Thank you. My friend's three year old daughter saw Kelsie at the hospital and said, "Oh wow, she is a real live doll!! I loooooove Kelsie!! Can we take her home with us?" When my friend told her she couldn't take Kelsie home, her daughter proceeded to say that she wants to have a baby too and she wants to be a mom. Then she added that my friend will be a grandma! lol

Here is a picture of my friend's three year old daughter and Kelsie: F94E3FBA-EADB-4C78-973B-1C390D215C6E_zpsckdryl0m.jpg Photo by SweetMalteseAngel | Photobucket



Sylie said:


> What good news! Thank you for sharing your adorable baby girl. You must be on:cloud9:


Hi Sylie, I am definitely on cloud nine. I can stare at her all day!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Congratulations to you, your precious little girl is beautiful,:wub: enjoy every moment they grow so fast.


Thank you! Time sure does fly by cause I can't believe she is almost six weeks already!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Sending you all of my very Best Wishes on the arrival of Baby Kelsie. Love the name and hope you find the time to come back again.


Thank you very much for all the well wishes. I probably won't be able to be active as much as web,



edelweiss said:


> What a precious little chunk of humanity! She is definitely a girly-girl. You have obviously been busy. Welcome back to SM. How are the pups? Do they like her?


Thanks Sandy! Mimi and Milo have been sad cause I don't pay as much attention to then as I did before Kelsie was born. We have not let them lick or touch Kelsie yet since she is so young. Milo is wining more for my attention.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations. What a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Congrats! She's such a cutie pie. I'm sure that Kelsie, Milo and Mimi will end up being BFFs. It's so great when they grow up with dogs and learn the right way to interact. Takes time and patience but so rewarding. Glad to see you here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The photo you posted of your friend's little girl holding Kelsie is beyond adorable. I just love the expression of joy on her face!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I love the name Kelsie. Since mine is a little boy I spell it Kelsey...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How very sweet...Congratulations !!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Kara said:


> Congratulations. What a gorgeous little girl.


Kara, thank you! 



Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili:Congrats! She's such a cutie pie. I'm sure that Kelsie, Milo and Mimi will end up being BFFs. It's so great when they grow up with dogs and learn the right way to interact. Takes time and patience but so rewarding. Glad to see you here.


Thanks Susan! I am sure M&M and Kelsie will be BFF in time. M&M have been exposed to young kids since they were puppies so I know they will be great with Kelsie. As for Kelsie, I will have to train her to be good with M&M cause I wouldn't want her to hurt them unintentionally as she is young and M&M are so tiny. i can't wait for Kelsie to be old enough to interact more with M&M. 



edelweiss said:


> The photo you posted of your friend's little girl holding Kelsie is beyond adorable. I just love the expression of joy on her face!


My friend told me she speaks about Kelsie and asks when she can see her again very frequently. The picture is very precious for sure. 



Tanner's Mom said:


> I love the name Kelsie. Since mine is a little boy I spell it Kelsey...


Thanks! I love the name Kelsie. Your son's name is Kelsey? Very Cool!!



lydiatug said:


> How very sweet...Congratulations !!!


Thanks!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is another picture of Kelsie...her first bath. She initially cried when I first put in the water but loved it once she got used to it.

ED37D649-7952-42BB-A6A6-2EC2D2E74647_zpsiepopvdj.jpg Photo by SweetMalteseAngel | Photobucket


----------

